# Home Needed For Milo the Jack Russell



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I have a friend who due to unforeseen circumstances has to part with her much loved 7 year old Jack Russell, Milo. She tells me that Milo would suit a new owner who has plenty of time to spend with him, as he gets upset if left alone for long periods of time. Milo is neutered and house trained, spending most of his time indoors. He's a lovely dog with a good temprement and personality.

Can you help? Do you know someone who is looking out for a small dog?

Milo lives in North East Lincolnshire. If you want to come meet him, pm me or call me 01472 258 620 (business line, leave a message if no answer).


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shane

If you do not have any success try the Yorkie Terrier Rescue they may be able to help with re-homing him they are based in Lincolnshire

Yorkie Terrier Rescue

Jacquie


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We had a similar situation recently. My mum died and left little Archie a JRT/Yorkie aged 9. All the people who had said they would have him suddenly found excuses :roll: . Hubby wouldn't let me have him. 

I phoned our local Dogs Trust. They were almost indecent in their haste to take him in (Small, neutered, vaccinated, microchipped, well behaved  ).

He was not there more than a couple of days before he went to a retired couple.

I donated £50. The new owners have to donate about £70 I think. Not a bad days work for them.

The main thing was that they do a fantastic job vetting people and giving support and take the dog back if needed.

I am embarrassed to say that I cried more over taking him in than a I did when my mum died    

The day I found out he had been successfully homed was the best day ever.

Good Luck whatever you decide to do.


Pat


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Jac and Pat for the advice. I'll keep the post up, in case we come across anyone that can help.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Milo looks sweet and i hope he finds a good home ,maybe a companion would help with his seperation anxiety :wink:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Separation anxiety is to do with "over bonding" to the people the dog lives with. It makes no difference if there are other dogs once a dog has developed it. It is the owner that is missed not "company".

It is not so common in multi dog households, however, because all the attention gets shared and so a dog is not so likely to become overly attached to its owner.

It may be that in a new home Milo does not get so upset at being left alone. The new owner should be very careful to not over compensate for Milo losing his old home. Just be very matter of fact with him and encourage him to be independent. short periods on his own. No attention for 20 minutes or so before leaving him. Not too many cuddles  Don't let him follow you around   

My dog, as many will testify, suffers from it mildly, but it is difficult to follow the above advice when she is only feet away from us all of the time :roll: 

Pat


----------

